# Just curious- MICRO CHIPS, pro or con?



## Crzt4torts (Feb 19, 2016)

Debating on microchips for Indoor Cats....
Any problems experienced anyone?


----------



## sibi (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a microchip in my lap dog. He's nine years old now and my dog never had any problems with it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 19, 2016)

If the cats never get outside I wouldn't waste the money


----------



## sibi (Feb 19, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> If the cats never get outside I wouldn't waste the money


My dog is an indoors person too, and he has one bc, in the event he get out by mistake, he can be found. Isn't that the point?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 19, 2016)

I got my new puppy "chipped" because he is overly friendly and could wind up in anyones car...........


----------



## sibi (Feb 19, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my new puppy "chipped" because he is overly friendly and could wind up in anyones car...........



We've got to take care of our kids


----------



## Pearly (Feb 19, 2016)

I've kept indoor cats for 23 years. We take them out at times for fresh catnip pleasure in my garden other than that they are inside and I've never chipped any of them


----------



## sibi (Feb 19, 2016)

The thing about cats are if they aren't neutered, any opportunity they get to run out, they will. They may get back home, but if someone finds them and decides to keep them, then you've lost a cat. I never chipped my cats either, but if I had a rare breed or an expensive one, I may have considered it. But, I only ever had mutts.


----------



## MPRC (Feb 19, 2016)

Most chips are in the $25 range and they are injected with a large needle on a syringe. As a vet assistant I have chipped hundreds of animals and in 7 years we never had an issue. The only time we had a perplexing case was when one of the chips that was injected between the shoulder blades of a large dog with a lot of loose skin migrated down into his elbow and was hard to find. 

I chipped my iguana in case I ever needed to prove ownership. 

Just make sure if you do get your cats chipped that you register the chips and keep the info up to date. I've scanned a lot of found animals with chips that are still registered to the shelter or vet who put them in. 

Also, given a choice I always choose AVID brand chips because I liked their customer service better than Home Again. 

For a small investments over the life of a beloved pet I always suggest chips. If they go to a shelter the first thing they do is scan them.


----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 19, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Most chips are in the $25 range and they are injected with a large needle on a syringe. As a vet assistant I have chipped hundreds of animals and in 7 years we never had an issue. The only time we had a perplexing case was when one of the chips that was injected between the shoulder blades of a large dog with a lot of loose skin migrated down into his elbow and was hard to find.
> 
> I chipped my iguana in case I ever needed to prove ownership.
> 
> ...


Thanks, AVID is the brand my vet was recommending. Hearing all this puts my mind more at ease in terms of physical complications. I appreciate all the comments!


----------



## ColleenT (Feb 19, 2016)

i would do it.


----------

